# Anyone from the Northern Virginia area?



## Meredith997 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone from the Northern Virginia area interested in starting a support group? I'm new to IBS


----------



## design_gal (Jan 24, 2010)

I was just diagnosed with UC in August 2009 and have been looking to see what support groups are out there for UC as well. So far I've only been able to locate a CCFA.org support group at INOVA Fairfax Hospital on the 4th Saturday of the month (10:30AM-12noon). I'm in Loudoun County so it isn't the closest location to me. I haven't attended this group yet so I don't know much more about it. Might be worth a visit for you if you are close.It'd be nice if there were more support group options in NOVA.


----------

